# Snow blower loses power to move forward/reverse



## accan3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi I have a MTD 8/26 snowblower with track, runs fine but after about half an hour it loses most of its power to move forward or reverse, everything else is fine, the engine continues to sound normal. I have changed the belts, changed the friction wheel, adjusted the tension on the friction plate.
Thank You


----------

